# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Does an FUE Hair Transplant Get The Same Yield As a Strip Procedure?

## tbtadmin

After reviewing your materials Ive made the decision to have a hair transplant, but now my biggest dilemma is whether to go with FUE or the strip harvesting method. Im really struggling with this. I think I will need at least 3000 grafts to make a dent in my Norwood III pattern of hair loss, [...]

More...

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

No.  FUE can yield excellent results and we offer these cases to patients who understand the tradeoff of FUE and Strip procedures.

First, when you excise a strip, assuming you have good technicians, you are going to get alot of high quality grafts very quickly; and they can be placed fast.  Its relatively common for an established practice to be able to do 3000 graft cases in a day.  My office for example currently has 6 techs and we can finish 3000 grafts by 5pm.  Practices with more techs can do this more quickly, although at some point atraumatic placement becomes the rate limiting step.  With FUE, the doctor has to do all of the punches, although a tech may assist in extraction.  Even though we do a fair number of FUE cases, hair shafts change their angle gradually across the scalp and even the best candidate can go from an area of "100%" yield to significant loss in just a few horizontal millimeters on the scalp.  So we stop frequently, extract, and reassess.  This takes time....and it makes the doc tired.

Now even with the grafts are removed, at many offices including ours, the techs then clean these up under the scopes.  It takes time and effort but makes better grafts.

Lastly, hairs are finicky--just like nerves are-- and the extraction process definitely stresses the root bulbs more than strip processing.  Some blogs have said that this is a doc's excuse for poor results, but I definitely believe that results are less (often not much less, but less nonetheless) full than with strip procedures.  

The upsides though include no linear scar, and conceivably more 3 and 4 hair grafts.  I find that we get a fair number of 4s, even with a 1.0mm punch.

I hope this helps some in your decision process.

Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------


## Buckerine11

Thank you for the explanation, Dr. Lindsey. When you say less full, how much are we talking? Is there like a 50% difference? 30%? Let's say for the average strip and average FUE patient.

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

It varies.   I think in most cases FUE gives very comparable results...conceivably better given that we often get more 3 and 4 unit grafts...

A reader may think that the "hair stress variability" thing I brought up is just a doc's excuse for a poor result, but its not.  Just as when I have done large cancer surgeries and had to move the facial nerve...sometimes you can just look at that thing and a patient's face will be weak for a long time, in other cases you can maniuplate it alot(to get the tumor out) and surprise, the patient's face works fine immediately postop.

Bottom line:  patient physiology varies.

Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------


## SLOTHY

so how many grafts are necessary for a NW3? i am leaning torwards a FUE procedure

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

it depends on the qualities of your donor hair, and if you are really a 3....  I got an email from out of state this am, saying a national chain recommended 1500 grafts...and I felt he needed at least 2500-3000.

If you are interested in my opinion, email me some pics.

Thanks

Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------


## SLOTHY

this is me with my head shaved yesterday

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

It all depends on your goals.  If you are planning to keep a shaved, or nearly shaved head, you'll need a higher count and will need to do a "u" preserving your frontal tuft.  If you grow your hair out, then you may choose to do the frontal triangles and style your hair over the center.

So, for one option...2500; the other maybe 1500.  Maybe more or less, really depends on your donor region, your family history, and your goals...

That is why an in person consultation is so important.

Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------


## North West Arkansas

how many hours will take it take for hair transplant to finish? I am bit concerned with how much time will be spent so that I could file my leave from work. 


North West Arkansas

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

Either option takes all day.  I strongly recommend a week off work, but not more than a week.  

Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=3011


this discusses the U vs entire front options.

Dr. L

----------


## bigmac

Depending on what work you do you will have to contend with pre op redness.In some patients this is easily noticeable and you`ll need to have an excuse at the ready as your head may look like a bad case of sunburn especially if you have the shaved look.
Take a look at patients blogs to see what i mean.

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

Redness is mainly a problem with redish complected white guys.  For darker skin like mine, and I am very caucasian, redness really is not a common problem.   

Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------


## macrylinda1

> this is me with my head shaved yesterday


 It all depends on your goals. If you are planning to keep a shaved, or nearly shaved head, you'll need a higher count and will need to do a "u" preserving your frontal tuft. If you grow your hair out, then you may choose to do the frontal triangles and style your hair over the center.

So, for one option...2500; the other maybe 1500. Maybe more or less, really depends on your donor region, your family history, and your goals...

That is why an in person consultation is so important.


__________________

----------


## dorramide7

> It all depends on your goals.  If you are planning to keep a shaved, or nearly shaved head, you'll need a higher count and will need to do a "u" preserving your frontal tuft.  If you grow your hair out, then you may choose to do the frontal triangles and style your hair over the center.
> 
> So, for one option...2500; the other maybe 1500.  Maybe more or less, really depends on your donor region, your family history, and your goals...
> 
> That is why an in person consultation is so important.
> 
> Dr. Lindsey McLean VA


 how many hours will take it take for hair transplant to finish? I am bit concerned with how much time will be spent so that I could file my leave from work.

__________________
how to download wii games
downloading wii games

----------


## Jeffrey Epstein, MD

Having done over 400 FUE procedures over the past 3 years (compared to over 3 times this many by FUG), it is my finding that, despite our consistently best work, the yield of FUE is simply lower than that of strip/FUG.  So while some patients have comparable results, there seems to be the occasional patient who, for reasons unknown, have moderately lower percentages of growth with FUE procedures.
In your case, there are several approaches that my patients feel work for them.  One is to concentrate the 1600 to 2000 or so FUE grafts into a strong frontal forelock.  An alternative, one that yields a nice cosmetic improvement, is to spread the grafts out over the front two-thirds to near entire top of the head, giving a great look when the head is shaved or cut short.
You have options.

Jeffrey Epstein, MD, FACS
Miami and NYC

----------


## Mr. 4000

> this is me with my head shaved yesterday


 You won't feel the same for a minimum 3-5 months, and in some cases up to a year before you feel back to normal with the new growth. 

being seen in public will be difficult, it is very hard to hide a transplant in the early stages, go look at blogs here and else where, email people who been through it. They will assist you.

I am over a year out and still trying to get back to normal, it is not as easy as you think. I still have many residual problems.

----------

